# Celebrities That Hunt



## No Mercy

OK-we have the post about celebrities that support PETA and such...how about some that hunt now?

James Hetfield-Metallica

Ted Nugent

One of the guys from Manowar is a huge archery shooter (can't remember his name, sorry)

Tom Araya-Slayer-don't know if he hunts, but he owns a buttload of guns!

Who else???


----------



## Tim4Trout

I'm not sure on the details, but there were supposedly protests when actor Kurt Russell once held some type of hunting event years ago.

While I don't know to what extent they are considered celebrities, we have baseball pitcher Roger Clemens who hunts, former NFL star Larry Csonka who has his own outdoor's show, and former professional wrestler Ted Dibiase was shown on an outdoor's show hunting with his young son.



I'm sure there are plenty more, but they may not be as outspoken about it as Ted Nugent is.

***

Edit to add --- While they may or may not hunt, we should also consider those celebrities who fish, and are likely not to be supporters of animal rights factions.


----------



## SgtBoneCrusher

Jack Lambert used to be a game warden for my area of PA


----------



## noname

Jeff Foxworthy hunts


----------



## Tom D

Danny Shroeder formerly of "NYPD Blue" is a hunter and shooter. When he "outed" himself as a hunter he figured his Hollywood buddies would ostracize him. Haven't heard if he feels they did or not.


----------



## robk

jeff foxworthy
lead singer from rascal flatts
gerald mcreany
ted the nudge nudgent
charleton heston 
president bush
the list is hard to remember but there are a lot of personalities that hunt
rob k


----------



## BowTechMO

Jim Kelly, Jay Novacheck, Niel Smith, Rhett Akins........there are a bunch out there.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA

Allman brothers bands have some hardcore duck hunters in the band
Brett Farve and some other Packers 
Ward Burton (nascar driver and also has MANY wildlife foundation projects)

TONS of Nascar folk - Jeff Hammond, Dale JR, Matt Kenseth, Jeff Burton, Tony Stewart, Ryan Newman

Some of the nascar guys listed fish more than hunt but it's still another chalk mark on the board for us!!!!

Trey, I heard Bo J is into duck hunting BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## Jim C

Jane Fonda became a keen quail hunter when married to TT-TT bought a plantation from a close family friend for quail hunting

Madonna's husband is a fan of "Shooting" in England and she bought him a pair of Berettas worth around 100K for shooting driven partridge and pheasant. I know people who have shot on their estate in England. She has shot a few times too from what I have heard. I remember that one of the members of IRON BUTTERFLY -on the Inna gadda da vida record-listed hunting as a favorite activity-maybe Doug Engle

Justice Scalia is a duck hunter


----------



## BigWave

*Goerge*

George Strait has dropped some huge coin to hunt monster mulies in Utah a few times.

Jack Nicklaus (ex- pro golfer)

Sammy Kershaw

Dale Earnhart (RIP!)


----------



## Washi

I don't know if he hunts but I know Tom Selleck is a big supporter of NRA.
I saw a TV show one time that showed a bunch of celebs at a trap shoot. John Ratzenberger (Cliff from Cheers), the Mandrell sisters, Roy Clark (from Hee Haw), oh I can't remember but a bunch of others. Most were celebrities years ago but weren't really in the public eye much anymore. Most celebrities worry about their image too much to let anyone know what they do or don't do until after they retire.


----------



## drjr

Shaq hunts alot. With his 38" DL. Most of the SOns of the Pioneers all bow hunt. John Anderson and Tracy Bryd hunt.


----------



## prosnuggler

How about John Kerry . . . 


. . . I AM SO JOKING!


----------



## Team Hoyt PA

drjr said:


> Shaq hunts alot. With his 38" DL. Most of the SOns of the Pioneers all bow hunt. John Anderson and Tracy Bryd hunt.



Actually, Shaq just collects animal heads because he likes them.


----------



## 460461whatever

Retired Twins first baseman, Kent Hrbek has his own hunting and fishing show on a local channel. Retired Vikings head coach, Bud Grant has been on many hunting and fishing shows. One of the most patriotic country singers, Aaron Tippen has been seen hunting on tv many times.


----------



## Jr. bowman MI

the prince in england shot a dik dik in africa and people where on his case about it.....


----------



## spobow

Karl Malone is a big-time hunter. He and Robert Redford ponied up 100k each to reintroduce big horn sheep to the Wasatch range in 2000. I interviewed him and he said he hoped that in 10-15 years he and his son could go hunting and kill one! It was a classic sound bite!


----------



## Mr. October

Jim C said:


> Jane Fonda became a keen quail hunter when married to TT-TT bought a plantation from a close family friend for quail hunting
> 
> Madonna's husband is a fan of "Shooting" in England and she bought him a pair of Berettas worth around 100K for shooting driven partridge and pheasant. I know people who have shot on their estate in England. She has shot a few times too from what I have heard. I remember that one of the members of IRON BUTTERFLY -on the Inna gadda da vida record-listed hunting as a favorite activity-maybe Doug Engle
> 
> Justice Scalia is a duck hunter


Jim supposedly Madonna has gone whole hog now. She has said repeatedly in interviews how exciting she finds bird hunting and how enjoyable it is to consume game that she has taken herself.


----------



## michaellee99

JD Drew (LA Dodgers)
Emmit Smith (Dalls Cowboys / Arizona Cardinals)
Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## BOWGOD

Kid Rock
Stone Cold Steve Austin
Sabastion Bach (skid Row)


----------



## Archer Elaine

Sammy Kershaw hunts, I have a video with him deer hunting and I had him sign it at one of his concerts.


----------



## Jim C

I belong to an upland hunting club near Cincinnati in Indiana. Boomer Esiason used to belong when he played for the Bengals-every year there is a major league sporting clays shoot he helps host to fund cystic Fibrosis (his son Gunnar has CF) research. Tom Browning-a pitcher who threw a perfect game for the reds also was a member and was known as a keen hunter.


----------



## e-manhunt

Madonna - I'm not joking. Enjoys driven bird shoots in England. I'm not making this up.


----------



## thedogmother

Tom Selleck does hunt. I had a chance to meet him at a local bird club where I used to guide at. He was hunting Valley Quail and I must say he is a pretty good shot. He is very down to earth, a real nice guy.


----------



## silbowhunter

*That Hunt*

*Bo Jackson* also bow hunts. Saw a show with him bow hunting gators.


silbowhunter


----------



## mike-uswest

Steve Miller, from the band of the same name is a big gun owner, and hunter.

Mike


----------



## hoyt19

Chipper Jones, Hershel Walker, Brian Urlacher of the Chicago Bears has shot over my shorthairs, and Im sure there are a lot more


----------



## Northforker

Bobby Knight, coach at Texas Tech University

The "Danimal" Dan Hampton from the 1985 Chicago Bears


----------



## GaCSSshooter

*Celebs who hunt*

Country music stars John Michael Montgomery and Daryl Singletary both shoot CSS bows. Met them at the Nation Wild Turkey Federation convention in February. JMM hunts a lot when he can. Daryl just took up archery. Both are gun hunters though. Super nice guys.


----------



## freakshow

Check Madonna's front again. Made contribution to anti-gun causes.
LINK HERE


Edited to add: Bernie Mac of all people is a VERY AVID GUN COLLECTOR. Doesn't hunt, but is very pro-gun and is a NRA life member.


----------



## mike-uswest

It seems to be a lot shorter list to put the ones that are in favor of gun ownership on there.

Mike


----------



## HNSB

Northforker said:


> Bobby Knight


Does he hunt with a chair?


----------



## mike-uswest

HNSB said:


> Does he hunt with a chair?


As big as he is, he could hunt with a switch.


----------



## Daemonspeeding

Actor Brad Johnson not only hunts but is an outstanding gunsmith. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## freakshow

How can anyone forget Tom Selleck. That guy is the best!! Definately a clank when he walks.


----------



## Obsession

I am in shock!!! Nobody even mentioned Rusty Wallace  In fact he used to deer hunt with Dale Earnhardt down on AJ Foyt's ranch quite a bit. Dale also taught Rusty's son Stephen how to shoot a gun and a bow! He taught Rusty quite a bit on hunting as well


----------



## lumbermill

Along the lines of Stone Cold Steve Austin:

Zakk Wylde (Black Label Society/guitarist for Ozzy Osbourne) and his good friend "Dimebag" Darrell Abbott (R.I.P.) hunt, and support 2nd amendment rights.

I just went to a BLS show the other night and heard Zakk talking about this. My favorite quote from the show was, "...and Micheal Moore....I'd like to kill that fat [email protected]$tard, too."


----------



## BowTechMO

Karl Malone is a HUGE hunter. Has his own outdoor gear company.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*My cousins son Hunts and fishs all the time in off season*

Brad Penny Pitcher for the Dodgers, pitched and won two world series games for the Marlins. Killed his first deer on a hunt with me. JUst purchased a large ranch here in Oklahoma. Of course I set him up in a Mathews Conquest 3. Harvested a 214 class deer in south Texas last year.


Him and Ryan Klesco (San Diego) run the moutains hunting in the off seasons.

Shockly the tight end for New York Giants hunt with Brad also.


----------



## tubby

Tiger Woods on the PGA spends almost as much time fishing as he does golfing.

David Toms on the PGA tour is an avid duck hunter and fisherman.


----------



## Newb

Jason Arnott of the Dallas Stars hunts, he actually bought a bow from Outdoor Pro Shops where I shoot.


----------



## AllenRead

Len at Macrotec in Baltimore has pictures of Patrick Swayze (Dirty Dancing, Ghost) from when Swayze made a movie there. 

Len said he is a really super guy.

Patrick Ramsey and Jon Jansen of the Redskins are both bowhunters.

There are a lot of bowhunters in Major League Baseball and the NFL. They seem to keep it quiet to avoid controversy.


----------



## 1finepistolero

Jim Thome who used to play for Cleveland and now Phili I believe is a bow hunter. He used to stop in at my local archery shop occasionally. I missed him once by seconds. He was pulling out as I was pulling in.


----------



## GaCSSshooter

Kevin Millwood of the Phillies. Has some nice bucks from Perlitz Ranch. Chipper Jones (Braves) and Ryan Klesco (Padres) are big hunters too.


----------



## DougyB

nicole ritchie, yes the dippy blonde with her own show along with paris hilton, now shoots recurve target archery


----------



## jheater

*And him buddy*



noname said:


> Jeff Foxworthy hunts



His Buddy Bill Envall also hunts..


----------



## spobow

DougyB said:


> nicole ritchie, yes the dippy blonde with her own show along with paris hilton, now shoots recurve target archery


Doesn't surprise me. This girl is the total sports enthusiast. She skated the pants of some teenage hockey player and is extemely competitive. Definitely shows you can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Josh Michaelis

spobow said:


> Doesn't surprise me. This girl is the total sports enthusiast. She skated the pants of some teenage hockey player and is extemely competitive. Definitely shows you can't judge a book by its cover.



Karl Malone loves to squirrel hunt


----------



## spobow

Dude, Karl Malone is a hunting machine! He gave $100,000 to help reintroduce bighorn sheep to the Wasatch range. Why? So in 10-15 years he and his son could go hunt one! :shade:


----------



## Josh Michaelis

spobow said:


> Dude, Karl Malone is a hunting machine! He gave $100,000 to help reintroduce bighorn sheep to the Wasatch range. Why? So in 10-15 years he and his son could go hunt one! :shade:


You know that since he retired he went to work for a logging company.


----------



## newbiebowhunter

TV judge show guy "Judge Joe Brown" hunts.


----------



## spobow

newbiebowhunter said:


> TV judge show guy "Judge Joe Brown" hunts.


Now that would be a hoot hunting with that guy. I but he'd be a blast to chat with!


----------



## the-ghost

adam west, batman, hell of a trap shooter, bird hunter to i belive.


----------



## fredbear

madonna is anti-gun and anti-hunting now that she has found her new religion.at one time she hunted on her estate but not anymore.


----------



## 963369

If that's the case with "madonna" it does not surprise me. Anything she does, she decides by wetting a finger, putting it in the air and testing the winds of "will it make me money." So sad, so............."madonna." :thumbs_do


----------



## freakshow

Chris Stokes ( ex-player for KC Cheifs) is a big time golfer and hunter. I worked with him at a sporting goods shop in Green Bay a while back. He was the golfing dept guy, I was the gun guy. Stand up guy, heck of a wing shooter. He told me he has one rule when bird hunting: you shoot my dog, I shoot you.


----------



## redruger

Bobby Knight with a gun, now thats scary. Just kidding, I'm sure he is nice guy when he is on meds and not coaching.


----------



## Daemonspeeding

I seem to remember ESPN showing Walter Peyton bowhunting for turkey. I think it was about '84 or '85.


----------



## Shooters Edge

*Come on lets step it up!*

Lets load up this thread......
Jack Nicklaus the golfer bowhunts elk every year at the White Mt. Apache reservation here in Arizona. As does his son Gary, Greg Norman [fairly famous golfer], Tom Chambers ex- Phoenix Sun and George Strait along with some guys from his band and crew.
James Hetfeild from Metallica.
Oh yeah....Don't forget Preston and Waylon from the "Sons of the Pioneers"
Roy Rogers old band!
I'll get back with some more.


----------



## Shooters Edge

*Actually....*



Team Hoyt PA said:


> Actually, Shaq just collects animal heads because he likes them.


Actually, Shaq does indeed hunt. We know people that have been on the same hog/sheep ranch hunting with him and his buddies. They reeeally do it up!


----------



## SilentElk

freakshow said:


> Edited to add: Bernie Mac of all people is a VERY AVID GUN COLLECTOR. Doesn't hunt, but is very pro-gun and is a NRA life member.


He hunts or at least supports the NRA??? Wow I must admit that guy annoys the hell out of me but for some bizarra reason he doesnt seem so bad right now. I might actually enjoy seeing him now.


----------



## plemaste

Don't forget the Refrigerator !
Perry is an active bowhunter, I believe. Also a spokesperson for a line of camo clothing, but I can't remember the brand.
Paul. :wink:


----------



## SgtBoneCrusher

his brand has to be "HUGE" patterns or something......how about TREE TRUNK.....LOL....its hard to imagine him with a bow in his hand......do you think he has special grips made?


----------



## SgtBoneCrusher

the lead singer of Rascal Flatts was on Realtree Roadtrips.......Jack Lambert was my game warden for a time in the Butler Co. Area.....


----------



## Mattones

Hate to bring up an old thread but I would like to ad to the list. Its a GREAT thread  very interesting!

Brock Lesnar
Shawn Micheals


----------



## naklein

Tom Watson - Bowhunts, rifle hunts and a heck of a gun collection
Brody Croyle - Waterfowl & Bowhunt


----------



## countertop

Eric Clapton


----------



## Curve1

countertop said:


> Eric Clapton


Really?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Blake Shelton-Country Singer
Miranda Lambert-Country Singer
Karl Malone-Retired NBA great who played for Utah Jazz
Aaron Lewis-Lead singer for Staind


----------



## David Eldridge

The one that surpised me as being a hunter is Eva Longoria.


----------



## Curve1

Back in the 40's-50's and 60's it wasn't taboo to be a hunter in Hollywood...but things have changed. If you're an actor today and you hunt, you're putting your career on the line.
They seem to have a twisted view on things in Hollywood today.


----------



## rustyhart

Curve1 said:


> Really?


This thread begs to be bumped, and I guess I'll bump it by answering this question.
Eric Clapton is not a hunter personally, but supports it and is a fisherman and he likes shooting.


----------



## rustyhart

I have posted this picture before, but Johnny Cash was too.


----------



## savage 14

Donald trump 's sons bow hunt.


----------



## ryan2388

Chris Pratt aka Star lord likes hunting!


----------



## pottergreg

Tonya Harding is an avid bowhunter!
The original Captain Kirk was a hard core bow hunter!


----------



## jonnybravo

No mention of Joe Rogan? He has probably the biggest public reach with his podcast (#1 podcast worldwide) and is a huge advocate of both archery and hunting. I actually bought my bow (along with many of my friends) because of him.


----------



## Dead Rooster

jonnybravo said:


> No mention of Joe Rogan? He has probably the biggest public reach with his podcast (#1 podcast worldwide) and is a huge advocate of both archery and hunting. I actually bought my bow (along with many of my friends) because of him.


Was just coming in here to wonder how this thread got to 4 pages with no mention of Joe Rogan.


----------



## MisterGrubbs

Yeah cant believe Rogan got missed.

Add in all of Chippers buddies from the Braves

Luke Bryan and Brantley Gilbert, add them to the list


----------



## IrBrute

Though Rogan is a big advocate for hunting, he's a celebrity "hunter". I have friends that have guided him and some of their stories have put me off on him a bit. I don't want to out anyone so I won't be sharing any details.


----------



## johnetzel

Stone Cold Steve Austin, Bret Hart


----------

